# Feel free to have a look and review



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

the web site is recently on line, it's my first one used with shopify.

Sorry it's all in french but maybe you can review the general design and let me know 

www.tshartgallery.com

Merci !


----------



## sirlouisgreen (Dec 6, 2015)

nice site. its very clean


----------



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot for feedback sirlouisgreen


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Great Photography! It has a very natural feel about it. Keep Up the good work.


----------



## TheFactShop (Apr 15, 2016)

I love your logo & how clean the site is.

However, the biggest issue I have is when the page loads, all I initially see is the nav menu - The rest is just white? I'm not sure if something has failed to load or if it's supposed to be like that, but either way I think seeing a basic nav menu, without any content below looks strange.. I was waiting for it to load, only to realise it had already loaded and I had to scroll...

Here's how it loaded for me: [media]http://i67.tinypic.com/2ega2p1.png[/media]

My other piece of advice would be to display your logo on the checkout page so that people know they're on the same site easily.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Its very nice,


----------



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

TheFactShop said:


> I love your logo & how clean the site is.
> 
> However, the biggest issue I have is when the page loads, all I initially see is the nav menu - The rest is just white? I'm not sure if something has failed to load or if it's supposed to be like that, but either way I think seeing a basic nav menu, without any content below looks strange.. I was waiting for it to load, only to realise it had already loaded and I had to scroll...
> 
> ...



thanks for this feedback. 

Obviously below the nav menu it's not supposed to be white their a slide show with pics. You"r the first reporting this problem, i'll try to have a look. 
Does someone experienced the same things ?

You are right about the check out page, i'll change that.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## WayClothes (Mar 30, 2016)

Your logo needs some work. Is it supposed to be so pixelated looking? I'd recommend recreating it in some kind of vector design program to polish it and remove the pixelation.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

My only issue I had was laughing till I cried when I read the logo. I know you are from France or some french speaking country and not realizing that other languages have lingo's that mean certain things. The name shArt reminds me of when people in the states talk about a mix between a **** and a fart. You know the time you had to fart just to find out the hard way that you had the runs. lol That cracks me up. Good thing is I will remember your name from now on. So I guess it works to an extent.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i too did not have the photo carousel load i like the hand-drawn feel to your logo, and your tee's and site are really well done


----------



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

krikster said:


> My only issue I had was laughing till I cried when I read the logo. I know you are from France or some french speaking country and not realizing that other languages have lingo's that mean certain things. The name shArt reminds me of when people in the states talk about a mix between a **** and a fart. You know the time you had to fart just to find out the hard way that you had the runs. lol That cracks me up. Good thing is I will remember your name from now on. So I guess it works to an extent.


Haha, yes, i realized that later on. I guess the day i want to get to the anglo saxon i'll have to create a new brand !


----------



## pierrebrnt (Sep 8, 2015)

into the T said:


> i too did not have the photo carousel load i like the hand-drawn feel to your logo, and your tee's and site are really well done


thanks for this info. Can i asked you what kind of OS and web browser you are using ? 
Does someone else experienced that?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i use mozilla sea monkey for my browser


----------

